# Cream flavor in which cc?



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cream flavor is one of my favorites. Which cc has spades of cream as the core flavor?

The ones I've had so far which are somewhat creamy:


monte 4
monte 5
hdm epi 1

Question 2: does cream flavor increase with age (3 to 5 years)?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Many marca's vitolas give off a creamy taste with age. I would say ageing is the key to that buttery, creamy, sweetbread like taste.
For me it has been most frequent in.
Punch
HDM
La Gloria Cubana


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many marca's vitolas give off a creamy taste with age. I would say ageing is the key to that buttery, creamy, sweetbread like taste.
> For me it has been most frequent in.
> Punch
> HDM
> La Gloria Cubana


I've seen sweetbreads on cooking shows..I'm hoping you're talking about something different..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> I've seen sweetbreads on cooking shows..I'm hoping you're talking about something different..


Sweetbreads as in Portuguese sweet bread or Hawaiian. ...not the sweetbreads that come in their own sak lunch.

I agree with Tony about his picks....aging really amplifies the creamy taste.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Montecristo Limited Editions with 5 years down time will coat your entire palate with a creamy after taste.

A Monte 2 thats 'on' will give be chocolate/creamy...


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

HDM Epi 2 (to go along with your Epi 1). I've smoked quite a few from a MAY 15' box and it's easily the creamiest cigar I've tried.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

San Cristobal drops some cream on my palate.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Plpc? Huhc?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I've seen sweetbreads on cooking shows..I'm hoping you're talking about something different..





Cigary said:


> Sweetbreads as in Portuguese sweet bread or Hawaiian. ...not the sweetbreads that come in their own sak lunch.
> 
> I agree with Tony about his picks....aging really amplifies the creamy taste.


Yes Gary knows what i meant exactly:vs_cool:
, No organ meats allowed.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Plpc? Huhc?


Never really noticed it in a p.c or minuto sized seegar. Its usually the corana gorda and up sizes that shine. IMHO


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes Gary knows what i meant exactly:vs_cool:
> , No organ meats allowed.:vs_laugh:


I got it..Just another failed attempt at humor


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I was gifted a Trinidad Fundadores a while back and that was the creamiest most enjoyable cigar I've ever had. I hasn't gotten any better than that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

VR Famosos and San Cristobal have the strongest cream bases for me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

